#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  welke bashorns voor onder das st215

## arie

Hoi 

Ik zit met het volgende probleem.
Ik heb nu onder 2 das st215 per kant, 4 esw 1018 kasten per kant liggen,deze houden de toppen alleen lang niet bij.Nu is mijn vraag aan jullie welke bashorn het meeste geschikt is om onder die st 215 te leggen.dit natuurlijk buitenom de gebruikelijke st218 (we willen namelijk zelf bouwen, hobby he!)

ons oog viel in eerste instantie op de labhorn, deze is naar info aanvraag bij verschillende mensen afgeraden om onder die st215 te leggen, omdat de labhorn maximaal op zo,n 90hz gecrost kan worden en de dassen niet lager kunnen dan 120hz.

Toen hebben we met veel interesse het punisherhorn project gevolgd, deze is vervolgens afgevallen omdat het rendement niet hoog genoeg is.Moet hier wel de aantekening bij maken dat we dit alleen via het forum hebben gevolgd en dus verder geen ervaring en of prototype of zo iets van gehoord en of gebouwd hebben.Bij komend nadeel is dat je er waarschijnlijk veel kasten van nodig zult hebben om het gewenste resultaat te krijgen.

toen hebben we ons oog laten vallen op de 1850 horn (zie link)
http://www.speakerstore.nl/construct...s/1850horn.jpg
deze leek mij vrij geschikt om onder de dassen te leggen alleen vind ik het nadeel dat die niet heel erg diep gaat (50hz +-2db), en ik ken niemand die ze ooit gemaakt heeft of gehoord heeft dus ik heb geen gebruikers ervaringen.

dan de volgende horn waar ons oog op was gevallen,
http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php...18&sel_lang=nl
voordeel van deze horn is denk ik dat die dieper gaat en een hogere spl haalt?????aan gezien hier geen specs bij staan zou ik hier ook graag gebruikers en of bouw /luisterervaringen van hebben.nadeel van deze horn is dat ze waarschijnlijk erg zwaar en lomp is.

mijn vraag is nu dus eigelijk wat het meest geschikt is om onder de dassen te leggen.Gewicht en groote is van ondergeschikt belang.belangrijk is dat het de dassen bijhoud en dat het ver draagd , aangezien het de bedoeling is om ze buiten in feesttenten te gebruiken.Moet dus een bas zijn die je achter in de tent ook nog voelt en hoord(broekspijp laag!).het toepassings gebied zal met name disco gebruik zijn.De eswtjes houden we erbij omdat we deze ook in kleinere setups willen blijven gebruiken deze kunnen we dan bijvoorbeeld nog wel in het midden voor het podium gooien.mijn vraag is natuurlijk niet alleen welke horn ik het best ou kunnen kiezen maar ook de hoeveelheid horns per kant (er dus vanuitgaand dat de eswtjes als een kluster van 4/6/of 8 in het midden liggen).

Ik hoop van harte dat jullie mij verder kunnen helpen.alvast bedankt groeten arie

----------


## bertuss

let wel op dat de behaalde resultaten met een pd driver zijn. en niet echt goedkoop in aanschaf zijn.

----------


## arie

weet dat die drivers niet echt goedkoop zijn, maar wil je wat goeds dan zul je toch moeten lappen.vind dat dus niet echt een probleem.Weet iemand toevallig de verkoop prijs van de 1850 driver.speakerstore geeft aan prijs op aanvraag?

vr gr arie

----------


## Klaaske

Labhorns zijn een perfecte combi voor DASsen hoor ! Qua klank zeker, maar qua breedte niet, zou je 3 DAS op 4 Labs doen kom je helemaal perfect uit.

----------


## nightline

Als je het speakerplans forum afzoekt zul je lezen dat Void deze kasten ook in het programma heeft. Echter uitgevoerd met een Void 18" die volgens Rog nog beter presteerd.
Contour heeft op dit forum kort geleden nog een foto van een setje Void geplaatst met daarbij wat abnormale Db getallen. Hieruit blijkt toch wel dat deze kasten heel wat te weeg kunnen brengen.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## arie

volgens powersound gaan dassen met labs absoluut niet goed.Die void speakers zijn die beter betaalbaar, en wat is het type nr van die speakers bvd Arie

----------


## Klaaske

Een 18WL Hoorn zou misschien lekker uitkomen.De 18WL Hoorn :

Max SPL - http://diy.cowanaudio.com/images/response.jpg
Tekening- http://diy.cowanaudio.com/images/hornsub1d.bmp 

Alle geschikte drivers : (die +/- 1dB verschil in SPL hebben met de 18WL1400)

RCF L18P300 
PAS LX-2800 
JBL 2241H 
JBL 2242H 
Eminence Omega Pro 18 
Eminence Kilomax 18 
B&C 18 TBX 46 
B&C 18PZB 46

En zelfs de paneel-layout ! (25mm hout)
Top 600x600 (x2) 
Bottom 600x1200 
Back 600x950 
Sides 1200x1000 (x2) 
Baffle 600x1200 
1st Flair 600x1035 
2nd Flair 600x935 
Nose 600x325 
Top Reflector 600x250 
Bottom Reflector 600x300 

Voor meer informatie http://diy.cowanaudio.com/hornsub.html

----------


## sis

Arie , wat een domme vraag
Vraag het aan de firma 'DAS' zelf  [:I][ :Embarrassment: )]
sis

----------


## Klaaske

Dat gaat niet over DAS-speakers Dirk,
Arie op http://www.speakerplans.com zijn uitgebreide details te vinden over VOID Acoustics

----------


## Rademakers

De Punisher heeft zover ik weet, helemaal geen slecht rendement. Hou er sowieso rekening mee, dat het hier om veel kleinere kasten gaat. Kleinere kasten moeten ergens op inleveren t.o.v. grotere hoorns.
De meeste foldedhorns zullen ook niet beduidend lager gaan, bij gebruik van slechts 1 per kant.

Eind november zal er een vergelijkingstest worden gedaan met meerdere subkasten, waaronder de Punisher en de Lab. Dus als je geen haast hebt, wordt dat een erg informatieve bron/datum over de prestaties van de Punisher.

De tekeningen van de 1850 hoorn zijn orgineel afkomstig van speakerplans. Op het bijbehorende forum zijn een aantal mensen te vinden die ervaring hebben met de 1850.
Helaas is de ontwerper van de 1850 (Rog Mogale), vertrokken naar Tibet (en wellicht voor eeuwig  :Frown: ).

De 1850 hoorn moet in principe in stacks van 4 worden gebruikt. Zelfs 3 kasten per stack schijnen beduidend minder te presteren als een stack van 4.
Deze kasten worden ook reeds kant-en klaar verkocht.
Zie ook de site.

De Void drivers zijn niet echt goedkoop te noemen, dus wat dat betreft is het geen oplossing.
De aangeraadde Void V18-1000 is echter (waarschijnlijk) de zwaarste 18" verkrijgbaar. Het gaat hier om een 1000Wrms speaker met 5"! voicecoil en 10,5 mm Xmax, met parameters die geoptimaliseerd zijn voor hornloaded-toepassingen.
De prijs is op aanvraag te verkrijgen bij speakerstore.
Dus  :Wink: :

www.speakerplans.com
www.speakerplans.com/forum
www.speakerstore.nl

Mvg Johan

----------


## Contour

Die responsie van de 18WL-hoorn is gesimuleerd in vrij kleine kamer! Mijn mail aan de ontwerper van deze hoornkast gaf als antwoord dat bijv. de M-Hoorn beter geschikt is voor PA gebruik dan zijn kast...

MVG Contour

----------


## jack

vraag aan arie!
gebruik je nog steeds die ca 12 op het laag?
Mijn ervaring is dat de CA serie erg mager klinkt op het laag zeker bij lage impedanties!!!
probeer eens een paar 8001's uit.
heb je in een keer wel veel laag!!

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:
> De Void drivers zijn niet echt goedkoop te noemen, dus wat dat betreft is het geen oplossing.
> De aangeraadde Void V18-1000 is echter (waarschijnlijk) de zwaarste 18" verkrijgbaar. Het gaat hier om een 1000Wrms speaker met 5"! voicecoil en 10,5 mm Xmax, met parameters die geoptimaliseerd zijn voor hornloaded-toepassingen.
> De prijs is op aanvraag te verkrijgen bij speakerstore.
> Dus :



Dacht het niet Johan  :Big Grin: 

*De Aura NT 18"*

Sensitivity, 1W/1m (E) . . . . . . . . . . . 96 dB
Power Capacity, RMS (Pe) . . . . . . . . 800 W
Power Capacity, Peak . . . . . . . . . . . 3200 W
Frequency Range (-10dB) . . . . . . . . Fo - 2 kHz
Minimum Impedance . . . . . . . . . . . . 8 Ohms
Voice Coil Diameter (Ø) . . . . . . . . . . 99.1 mm
Voice Coil Winding Length (h) . . . . . 25 mm

Resonant Frequency (Fo) - Fs . . . . . 25 Hertz
Voice Coil DC Resistance - Re . . . . . 5.6 Ohms
Total Q - Qts . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.26
Mechanical Q - Qms . . . . . . . . . . . . 4.4
Electrical Q - Qes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 0.28
Equivalent Volume of Air - Vas . . . . . 475 L
Radiating Piston Area - Sd . . . . . . . . 0.124 m2
Linear Excursion - Xmax . . . . . . . . . 18 mm
Electrical / Mechanical Parameters
Flux Density x Length - BL . . . . . . . . 24.5 Tesla-meters
Compliance - Cms . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 218 µm/N
Total Mass - Mms . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 186 grams

----------


## PowerSound

Arie, inderdaad zoals in de mail stond, LABHORN en DAS ST215 (oude versie gaat maar tot 160Hz (zie achterzijde van je kasten)) gaan niet echt super met elkaar. Het lukt, maar er bestaat zeker en vast beter !

1850Horn zou inderdaad een optie zijn, of de loony bin, die nu ook eigenlijk niet zo veel kosten.

----------


## nightline

Mooie speaker Klaaske, maar deze gaat het echt niet redden tegen de Void.
Het RMS vermogen is lager, de BL is lager, de Xmax liniear is lager, de spreekspoel is kleiner,enz,enz.....

Groeten

Jack

----------


## arie

hoi 

ik gebruik in eerste instantie nog steeds 2 x ca 12 dus gebruik deze amp niet bepaalt op een laag aantal ohm, gewoon 4ohm (2esw 1018 op een kant van een 12).dit gaat op zich best goed maar houd natuurlijk nooit geen 4 dassen in totaal bij.ben in de toekomst wel van plan om de versterkers allemaal een naar boven door te schuiven en dan iets anders voor het laag te kopen heb nu per kant:
ca6  hoog
ca9  mid 
ca12  laag
maar dit is echt iets voor de toekomst heb er nu gewoon weg nog geen geld voor en wil eerst horns bouwen.Mijn eigen gevoel neigt veel naar de 1850 horn vind alleen een groot nadeel dat je er vier perkant van nodig hebt.voor de rest zijn alle tips nog steeds van harte welkom.alvast bedankt allemaal voor de reacties tot nu toe.
gr Arie

ps ik gebruik de dassen met ct4 proccessors, voor het laag gebruik ik een aparte ev dx 34a proccessor

----------


## PowerSound

Misschien ook leuke oplossing als je niet gehaast bent : 

AG Audio Pro Ts-118H hoorn, 1*18" 8Ohms. 2 Per kant werkt zeker, plaats daar een CA12 bridge per kant op en klaar is kees...
Helaas zijn die kasten weer maar 54cm breed. Ipv 70cm zoals de Dassen. 3 per kant ???

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Mooie speaker Klaaske, maar deze gaat het echt niet redden tegen de Void.
> Het RMS vermogen is lager, de BL is lager, de Xmax liniear is lager, de spreekspoel is kleiner,enz,enz.....



En belangrijker...De Void is een stuk minder lelijk  :Wink: .





> citaat:maar dit is echt iets voor de toekomst heb er nu gewoon weg nog geen geld voor



Ik weet niet hoe vaak je gebruik maakt van het volledige systeem, maar wellicht is het huren van versterkers een optie. Eventueel totdat je weer geld vrij hebt.
Kleinere setups kun je dan alsnog met je eigen versterkers af.

Zelf gebruik ik mijn systeem maar 2 keer per jaar op volle oorlogssterkte, daar ga ik geen extra versterkers voor aanschaffen (ik heb er momenteel 2). Maar voor ca. 50 euro per jaar, wordt de helft aangedreven door een versterker die ik van mijn leven niet terugverdien (ik verdien niets  :Wink: ).

Mvg Johan

----------


## arie

ik heb inderdaad ook de optie om bij een bevriende collega 2x qsc pl6.0 voor een prikkie te huren, dus daar zat ik eventueel ook al aan te denken. Als het om versterker vermogen gaat zit ik dan zeker wel goed.blijft natuurlijk de vraag welke horn het meest geschikt is, heb ook al wel zitten te denken om een horn kluster (4xlabhorn of 1850)in het midden voor het podium te leggen en dan de eswtjes gewoon onder de dassen, hoe zou dit gaan?Of trek ik dan het geheel helemaal scheef.alvast bedankt voor de reacties

----------


## arie

powersound ik zat eventueel ook al naar die horns van jou te kijken, prijzen zijn namelijk heel interresant, voor dat geld kun je zelf geen fatzoenlijke horn bouwen.groeten arie

----------


## jack

De esw naast een hoorn is echt af te raden. dit werkt dus echt niet.
De goedkoopste oplosing is om nog 4 esw's bij te maken en deze eventueel als center cluster te gebruiken.
Dit draagt echt veel verder!!!

----------


## arie

Jack, hoezo een hoorn draagt toch verder dan eswtjes?eswtjes houden bij mij naar 25meter echt totaal op (ook op pl6.0).groeten Arie

----------


## arie

ik denk dat het 4 maal labhorn als center cluster wordt.denken jullie dat dit gaat werken?alvast bedankt gr Arie

----------


## Rademakers

Vergeet je niet iets?





> citaat:deze is naar info aanvraag bij verschillende mensen afgeraden om onder die st215 te leggen, omdat de labhorn maximaal op zo'n 90hz gecrost kan worden en de dassen niet lager kunnen dan 120hz.



Mvg Johan

----------


## PowerSound

Ja, en omdat je de toppen nog verder plaatst dan de Hoorns, zou je de toppen NOG lager moeten crossen (bv Lab tot 90Hz, DAS tot 75Hz).
Niet doen ! Of je krijgt juist een lekker gat in je kick gebied.

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:heb ook al wel zitten te denken om een horn kluster (4xlabhorn of 1850)in het midden voor het podium te leggen en dan de eswtjes gewoon onder de dassen



Je vergeet dat, die ESWtjes kunnen dan mooi gaan staan te kicken voor die DAS op te vullen bij 80-150hz

----------


## arie

dat was dan ook inderdaad de bedoeling om gewoon de eswtjes onder de dassen te houden en dan als exstra, 4 x labhorn als center cluster.alleen was mijn vraag dan of die labs niet veel harder gaan zodat ik dan het hele spul uit balans trek, dus dat je dan in het midden een gigantische hoeveelheid laag hebt en dat het voor de rest tegen zou vallen.groeten arie

----------


## Rademakers

Waarom een center cluster, ben je niet veel beter af met je huidige setup, maar een x aantal Labhorns per kant voor het sub?





> citaat:Mijn eigen gevoel neigt veel naar de 1850 horn, vind alleen een groot nadeel dat je er vier perkant van nodig hebt



Je zou ook naar de 1860 hoorn kunnen kijken. Deze geeft ook bij minder als 4 per stack een goed geluid. Zelfs voor thuis bruikbaar. Heeft een iets lagere SPLmax, maar nog steeds flink.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Klaaske

Voor de samenwerking van labs met andere kasten zou je ook een deftige proc moeten hebben om te delayen omdat de hoorn van de labsub meer als 2,5 meter lang is. Een stack van 2 Labs, 4 ESW en 2 DASsen per kant zal de nadruk te veel op het laag geven. Een center stack van 4 labs, 2 DAS (liever 3) per kant met wat ESW's eronder zal zeker goed gaan, mits goed geproct en je de ESW het 80-150hz gat op laat vullen en voor iedere zaal nadenkt voordat je gaat stacken.

----------


## sis

Deze sub zou perfect zijn  :Big Grin: 
http://www.eaw.com/products/KF940.html
sis

----------


## Klaaske

Alles behalve de prijs is daarvan perfect [B)]

----------


## ivo

> citaat:Alles behalve de prijs is daarvan perfect



Doe mij maar een tekening en bouw hem zo na. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

Als je EAW mag geloven niet (okeee.. dat is ergens wel logisch [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]):





> citaat:The birch veneer is then backed with a proprietary anti-resonance, high-damping polyurethane foam



Geen idee wat ik me daarbij voor mag stellen, maar het zal toch wat moeten zijn, aangezien de rest van de hoorn uit 3 mm berken bestaat.

Iemand op de hoogte van de imperfecte prijs?

Mvg Johan

----------


## som

EAW KF940F super sub systeem  6.386,00 ex  7.599,34 inc btw

pff[B)]
zou er nog wat korting inzitten :Smile:

----------


## pilot

Een soort pur schuim net als bij S&gt;A.

----------


## Klaaske

Die wooferkes die in een KF940 zitten kun je ook niet zo maar krijgen. En hoe wil je achter de manier van de hoornvouw komen ?

_[edit] Heb de hoornvouw gevonden[/edit]_

----------

